# Project Risks



## murrdawg (2 Jul 2011)

Hi all,

I'm doing a project for my CELE course, but I'm unsure what risks could potentially be possible for a project (i.e. for risk assessment). Can anyone offer suggestions? Any and all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## murrdawg (4 Aug 2011)

---------------------TOPIC CLOSED ---------------------------------------


----------

